# Dualscreen/Multiscreen auf der Konsole



## zeroize (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe folgendes vor:
Ich möchte mein Apple Powerbook (Ubuntu 7.04 ppc) als Arbeitsplatzrechner nutzen.
Dafür habe ich einen weiteren Bildschirm und externe Tastatur und Maus.

Der erweiterte Modus des Bildschirmes von X funktioniert gut (leider noch nicht wenn das Notebook zugeklappt ist, aber das bekomm ich noch hin).
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Kann ich auch die Konsole über den DVI-Ausgang anzeigen? Wenn ich auf die Konsole schalte geht diese automatisch auf das Notebook-LCD. Wahrscheinlich müsste man das über einen Framebuffer machen (da die Konsole auf Apple Computern sowieso als Framebuffer läuft eigentlich kein Problem) aber ich hab im Kernel keine Optionen für Multiscreen-Displays gefunden.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung oder hat jemand sich damit schon mal beschäftigt?


----------

